# The Holiday Thread



## smarch (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello all. After making my Thanksgiving thread I had the idea to do a holiday one too, and many people told me I should. 
I don't think it breaks any rules since its all inclusive just how we're celebrating and traditions different things that make what we celebrate special to us. Now this is all-inclusive so if you don't celebrate any specific holidays there's also new years too. 
Share a shopping trip (even explain if you went out for Black Friday if you have stories), maybe a specific decoration that's been in the family as long as anyone can remember. Maybe your town had something (we have a tree lighting in our common for Christmas) Any traditions you've always done, old family stories, maybe you watched a holiday movie you liked, a good holiday song you'd like to share, recipes always welcome  and of course new years resolutions and celebrations when that comes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 8, 2014)

YAY! I've been watching for this... 
Oh darn. I need to take pics pronto! I'll break out the recipes for butterballs, pinwheels, nut-horns, walnut clusters, roll out cookies, and press cookies... we do baking


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ooo! Plus, decoration is finished. Oh fun!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 8, 2014)

One year, my sister had turned 8 in October, we went shopping, and she was pushing the cart, and ran into a whole pile of scooters because she swore she saw Robert Downy Jr. at Walmart. And you know, loud 8yos, everyone around us stared... to her defense, I saw him too, the guy looked JUST like Robert Downy Jr. 
Okay, I'm good! *goes to hide


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2014)

Well, if we're going to be P.C. :

Battle of the Falklands Day is celebrated today on the Falkland Islands

Constitution Day today on the Northern Mariana Islands , Uzbekistan

Today is Immaculate Conception day in Andorra, Argentina, Austria, Chile, Colombia, East Timor, Equatorial Guinea, Italy, Liechtenstein, Macau, Malta, Monaco, Nicaragua, Peru, Portugal, San Marino, Seychelles, Spain, Switzerland and Vatican City 

To day is Lady of Camarin Day on Guam

It's Mothers Day in Panama

It's National Youth Day in Albania

Today is Saint Clement of Ohrid Day in Macedonia

And last, but not least, today in Paraguay is the celebration of the Virgin of Caacupe 

SO, HERE'S A BIG HOLIDAY GREETING TO ALL OF THOSE IN THESE LISTED COUNTRIES. HAVE A SAFE AND SANE HOLIDAY!!!​
​


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm not P.C. at all... so my post would be deleted if I share in detail how I celebrate Christmas as a special someone's birthday 
It's a great time of celebrating for my household. 
I absolutely LOVE CHRISTMAS


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 8, 2014)

*I just have one thing to say...
*
Bah humbug!​


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 8, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> *I just have one thing to say...
> *
> Bah humbug!​


----------



## jaizei (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 8, 2014)

Oky! Decorations time-
The big tree-



It is really dark here now, so, visibility is not great... I'll have to take the rest tomorrow!


----------



## smarch (Dec 10, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> I'm not P.C. at all... so my post would be deleted if I share in detail how I celebrate Christmas as a special someone's birthday
> It's a great time of celebrating for my household.
> I absolutely LOVE CHRISTMAS


 See I feel like there have become 2 Christmases to celebrate that have become unrelated. There's church-Christmas and then tree-Christmas. I do both, but will admit the whole commercialized "tree-Christmas" has become the bigger one. Which is why I personally don't see it insulting to wish someone Merry Christmas... but then again I personally don't really see the need for people to tiptoe around being P.C (although yes in a forum like this where we want to stay friendly I get why) but the way I am I mean someone wishing me happy whatever it is they celebrate, it shows they're thinking of me and being nice, I mean if you want to tell me Happy Hanukkah go right ahead I'll wish it right back to you... I'm one of those people who literally just doesn't care as long as you're not mean.


----------



## smarch (Dec 10, 2014)

How exciting! Got a text from my cousin last night, we're close cousins since my her mum is my dads sister and her dad is my mums brother (confusing concept to many, yes that's legal). So we'd always see each other for all holidays on both sides of the family. Anyways on Christmas eve we always have my dads side of the family come over and eat food open presents from each other and be together, its how its always been and its actually what I wrote my college application essay on. But my cousin texted me last night and us cousins (her, my sister and brother, and me) are going to do a whole ugly sweater thing together, so that'll be fun


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 10, 2014)

smarch said:


> How exciting! Got a text from my cousin last night, we're close cousins since my her mum is my dads sister and her dad is my mums brother (confusing concept to many, yes that's legal). So we'd always see each other for all holidays on both sides of the family. Anyways on Christmas eve we always have my dads side of the family come over and eat food open presents from each other and be together, its how its always been and its actually what I wrote my college application essay on. But my cousin texted me last night and us cousins (her, my sister and brother, and me) are going to do a whole ugly sweater thing together, so that'll be fun


YAY! Ugly sweater parties are kind of fun


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 10, 2014)

I purchased an ugly Christmas sweater with turtles on it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> I purchased an ugly Christmas sweater with turtles on it.


Awesome! 
....
pwease can we have pics?


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 10, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Awesome!
> ....
> pwease can we have pics?



http://teespring.com/cdseaturtleschrst


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> I purchased an ugly Christmas sweater with turtles on it.



Hey that's not ugly. I woulda worn it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> http://teespring.com/cdseaturtleschrst


Thank you!


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 10, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Hey that's not ugly. I woulda worn it.



I'm wearing it to all my Christmas parties.  Totally not ugly, I adore it! Haha.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Hey that's not ugly. I woulda worn it.


Hehe, I would too, if I could get it with a v-neck


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2014)

If I were rich (yeah that's not going to happen) I would be ordering one in the blue.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 10, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Well, if we're going to be P.C. :
> 
> Battle of the Falklands Day is celebrated today on the Falkland Islands
> 
> ...


Awesome. But what is PC?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2014)

PC is politically correct


----------



## tortadise (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh. Thanks. I don't like the holidays. It's the dawn of winter, which is even worse. That and my family drives me absolute nuts, except my mom she's ok but talks a lot.


----------



## smarch (Dec 10, 2014)

here's my ugly sweater... I love how the definition of "ugly" sweater has basically turned into a knit stitched sweater and not like something hideous you end up wearing. I plan to wear this a few times


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> One year, my sister had turned 8 in October, we went shopping, and she was pushing the cart, and ran into a whole pile of scooters because she swore she saw Robert Downy Jr. at Walmart. And you know, loud 8yos, everyone around us stared... to her defense, I saw him too, the guy looked JUST like Robert Downy Jr.
> Okay, I'm good! *goes to hide


That's funny yellow turtle


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 11, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> That's funny yellow turtle


Thank you! Good things she doesn't have much shame...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 12, 2014)

Here are those pictures I 'promised' -
The biggin-



The biggin's little cousin upstairs- 


Some other stuff-





Even Howi&Magellan a tree- 


In all, we have 3 trees, too many average decorations, and too many snowflakes! Decorating is really a thing here  Mostly everything lights up, but I can't really get it at night... 
And, to finish it off...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 12, 2014)

I believe we're beginning to bake this weekend, so I'll roll out the recipes and the finished product pics soon


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 12, 2014)

My cats would love your home, especially those snowflakes on the fan.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 13, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> My cats would love your home, especially those snowflakes on the fan.


LOL! Our cats are well behaved when it comes to decorations  
Have you cats ever tried to climb your curtains/drapes? (if you have any)


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 13, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> LOL! Our cats are well behaved when it comes to decorations
> Have you cats ever tried to climb your curtains/drapes? (if you have any)



In the past I have had a few kittens would like to swing on them. lol Usually it was more them going after a bug (a fly most often) and the curtain just getting in their way.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Here are those pictures I 'promised' -
> The biggin-
> View attachment 109594
> View attachment 109595
> ...


You guys are certainly ready for the holidays!!! You really go all out  I just put up our tree. Having a hard time this year to get in the spirit...


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 13, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> You guys are certainly ready for the holidays!!! You really go all out  I just put up our tree. Having a hard time this year to get in the spirit...



 Sorry to hear that. Anything we can do to help?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't do Christmas decorations anymore. After everyone left home and it's just me here, there's really no reason for it. However, I DO have two strings of the small lights on a tall Euphorbia nerifolia that's too big to move into the greenhouse. Lights then wrapped in plastic to keep the temp above freezing. This system has worked for the past 4 years:





At night, when it's dark, it looks christmassy...does that count?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 13, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Sorry to hear that. Anything we can do to help?


Awwww...thanks Jacqui, so sweet! Christmas is hard for me since I lost my mom to cancer! She was the Christmas queen & my best friend!!! She decorated everything & even the bathroom would be decorated & there would even be Santa looking at you LOL!! Plus it doesn't feel like that time of year I guess, no snow! But I'm sure I will get a little bit more in the spirit as it gets closer  I do have my staff Christmas party tonight...maybe that will help


----------



## Jodie (Dec 13, 2014)

I am having a hard time getting into the spirit this year. My boys no longer live at home. I have 2 step children that will spend Christmas with their mother this year. My youngest son lives with his girlfriend. She is pregnant with my first biological grandchild, and has a 3 year old son. Despite my struggles and dedication to creating traditions for my children, this son is caving to the nontraditional girlfriend and going to Seattle for Christmas. This part of her family is distant enough, they have never even met her son.
I know I have to respect his decisions. He is grown, but it breaks my heart.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 13, 2014)

When my kids were still, well, kids...we usually went to Gramma's house on Christmas Eve and had our own Christmas at our house. Its funny that when my kids got married and had kids of their own, they never once came back home for a holiday, each determined to start their own holiday traditions. So I've gotten used to it. I occasionally accept a holiday dinner invitation, but usually I have my own holidays. (or not)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 13, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> In the past I have had a few kittens would like to swing on them. lol Usually it was more them going after a bug (a fly most often) and the curtain just getting in their way.


Darn you, curtains!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 13, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> You guys are certainly ready for the holidays!!! You really go all out  I just put up our tree. Having a hard time this year to get in the spirit...


I'm sorry!  Should I come over sing creepy christmas songs to cheer you up?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 13, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Awwww...thanks Jacqui, so sweet! Christmas is hard for me since I lost my mom to cancer! She was the Christmas queen & my best friend!!! She decorated everything & even the bathroom would be decorated & there would even be Santa looking at you LOL!! Plus it doesn't feel like that time of year I guess, no snow! But I'm sure I will get a little bit more in the spirit as it gets closer  I do have my staff Christmas party tonight...maybe that will help


 I'm sorry. My mom is really the one who loves to do Christmas here too. 
I'll send over our scariest santa head to stalk you? Have lots of cookies at the party, and have FUN. Fun will always get you in the spirit!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> When my kids were still, well, kids...we usually went to Gramma's house on Christmas Eve and had our own Christmas at our house. Its funny that when my kids got married and had kids of their own, they never once came back home for a holiday, each determined to start their own holiday traditions. So I've gotten used to it. I occasionally accept a holiday dinner invitation, but usually I have my own holidays. (or not)


That actually sounds pretty nice. I would be nice to take a holiday off!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sorry!  Should I come over sing creepy christmas songs to cheer you up?


LOL!! That would certainly be funny


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm sorry. My mom is really the one who loves to do Christmas here too.
> I'll send over our scariest santa head to stalk you? Have lots of cookies at the party, and have FUN. Fun will always get you in the spirit!


YES you are so right about that!! You made me laugh about the creepy Santa heads as there are so many of those lol!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 13, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> LOL!! That would certainly be funny


I won't leave until you're cheery! 
(LOL, reference )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 13, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> YES you are so right about that!! You made me laugh about the creepy Santa heads as there are so many of those lol!!!


 On no, the world of scary santa heads is scary, terrible place... Why do they exist, why?? More importantly, why do people even buy them??


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 13, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Awwww...thanks Jacqui, so sweet! Christmas is hard for me since I lost my mom to cancer! She was the Christmas queen & my best friend!!! She decorated everything & even the bathroom would be decorated & there would even be Santa looking at you LOL!! Plus it doesn't feel like that time of year I guess, no snow! But I'm sure I will get a little bit more in the spirit as it gets closer  I do have my staff Christmas party tonight...maybe that will help



I know exactly how you feel. My Mom (and best friend) died over 15 years ago, but I have yet to really feel or get into a real Christmas spirit since. She never went all out with decorating, but did small things. She also gave me holiday items like towels and rugs. She even gave me some beautiful tortoise decorations. She also did every year the Hallmark ones for me and my children. Each child also had some ornament series that was just theirs. Like the Star Wars one for my oldest son, my oldest girl had the horse series. In later years, I hosted Christmas dinners and made sure I had all my holiday stuff out and about. Each Christmas since her death I try to get back that holiday spirit, but even for my children, I just never could really get there.  Now the holidays are at my children's homes and I feel even less in the spirit.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 13, 2014)

Jodie said:


> I am having a hard time getting into the spirit this year. My boys no longer live at home. I have 2 step children that will spend Christmas with their mother this year. My youngest son lives with his girlfriend. She is pregnant with my first biological grandchild, and has a 3 year old son. Despite my struggles and dedication to creating traditions for my children, this son is caving to the nontraditional girlfriend and going to Seattle for Christmas. This part of her family is distant enough, they have never even met her son.
> I know I have to respect his decisions. He is grown, but it breaks my heart.



Tell me about it.  I am going to have the pleasure of being home alone for Christmas. Even though I am not really feeling Ho Ho Ho jolly, the thought of being all alone on Christmas breaks my heart. The kids are wanting to spend the day with their g/f or b/f's families and have us do a later Christmas. I feel like I am not really important or atleast those other families are more important. Hard to really describe what I feel beyond the hurt and disappointment. I guess I had four children just for other folks.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 13, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I
> View attachment 109664


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 13, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Tell me about it.  I am going to have the pleasure of being home alone for Christmas. Even though I am not really feeling Ho Ho Ho jolly, the thought of being all alone on Christmas breaks my heart. The kids are wanting to spend the day with their g/f or b/f's families and have us do a later Christmas. I feel like I am not really important or atleast those other families are more important. Hard to really describe what I feel beyond the hurt and disappointment. I guess I had four children just for other folks.


Oh geeze....I'm so sorry to hear that Jacqui.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 13, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I know exactly how you feel. My Mom (and best friend) died over 15 years ago, but I have yet to really feel or get into a real Christmas spirit since. She never went all out with decorating, but did small things. She also gave me holiday items like towels and rugs. She even gave me some beautiful tortoise decorations. She also did every year the Hallmark ones for me and my children. Each child also had some ornament series that was just theirs. Like the Star Wars one for my oldest son, my oldest girl had the horse series. In later years, I hosted Christmas dinners and made sure I had all my holiday stuff out and about. Each Christmas since her death I try to get back that holiday spirit, but even for my children, I just never could really get there.  Now the holidays are at my children's homes and I feel even less in the spirit.


My mom bought me many tortoise gifts that I will cherish, she had good taste! And when she passed away I couldn't believe the amount of Christmas stuff she truly had...the shed had 24 large totes, her upstairs had stuff everywhere, stuff in the attic, and just odds & ends hanging around the house! Holidays can be hard but I do try my best  I'm going to put some more decorations up other than the tree tomorrow!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 13, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Tell me about it.  I am going to have the pleasure of being home alone for Christmas. Even though I am not really feeling Ho Ho Ho jolly, the thought of being all alone on Christmas breaks my heart. The kids are wanting to spend the day with their g/f or b/f's families and have us do a later Christmas. I feel like I am not really important or atleast those other families are more important. Hard to really describe what I feel beyond the hurt and disappointment. I guess I had four children just for other folks.



Baloney! All you need to do is remember how many times you go to lunch with them or shopping with them. Your kids give you a lot more of their time than mine do, and my daughter just lives a quarter mile from me. Quit feeling sorry for yourself, and count your blessings. You have great kids.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 13, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Baloney! All you need to do is remember how many times you go to lunch with them or shopping with them. Your kids give you a lot more of their time than mine do, and my daughter just lives a quarter mile from me. Quit feeling sorry for yourself, and count your blessings. You have great kids.



I know I have great children and that they do spend time with me, but Christmas is special.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 13, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm going to put some more decorations up other than the tree tomorrow!



I think your mother would be smiling about this.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 13, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I know I have great children and that they do spend time with me, but Christmas is special.



How about if you invite them on the day before or after? Let them spend the actual day with whoever they want to, then have a family holiday on a different day at your house?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 13, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> How about if you invite them on the day before or after? Let them spend the actual day with whoever they want to, then have a family holiday on a different day at your house?



They are doing one on the Sunday after. I am just being upset about it because it means I will be alone for Christmas and that is just not something I really want to do. I know it works for you, but I grew up thinking Christmas was a day to spend with your family. It's a big deal to me and I know you don't understand and I don't know how to explain.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 13, 2014)

No, I understand completely. It was very hard for me at first after my husband died and the kids moved away. But that was years and years ago. I'm used to it now.


----------



## Jodie (Dec 13, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> They are doing one on the Sunday after. I am just being upset about it because it means I will be alone for Christmas and that is just not something I really want to do. I know it works for you, but I grew up thinking Christmas was a day to spend with your family. It's a big deal to me and I know you don't understand and I don't know how to explain.


I understand completely. It is sad. I remember feeling torn with boyfriends/husband's family, and my parents were separated, so mom's or dad's? I created traditions though and stuck to them for my children. I am so sorry you're having a tough time? How old are your children?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 13, 2014)

Look what I got at my Christmas staff party tonight 


But.....I already have these . So I probably have like 5 sets of salt & pepper shakers (different turtle ones too), that have never been used. I have so much turtle stuff it's ridiculous!! My point being is my mom collected her whole life of Christmas stuff & I have turtle & tortoise stuff . At least my stuff can be put out all year round !


----------



## puffy137 (Dec 13, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Tell me about it.  I am going to have the pleasure of being home alone for Christmas. Even though I am not really feeling Ho Ho Ho jolly, the thought of being all alone on Christmas breaks my heart. The kids are wanting to spend the day with their g/f or b/f's families and have us do a later Christmas. I feel like I am not really important or atleast those other families are more important. Hard to really describe what I feel beyond the hurt and disappointment. I guess I had four children just for other folks.


Never mind Jacqui we will all still be around with you & hugs


----------



## puffy137 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Baloney! All you need to do is remember how many times you go to lunch with them or shopping with them. Your kids give you a lot more of their time than mine do, and my daughter just lives a quarter mile from me. Quit feeling sorry for yourself, and count your blessings. You have great kids.


Gotta love that Yvonne xxx


----------



## puffy137 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> No, I understand completely. It was very hard for me at first after my husband died and the kids moved away. But that was years and years ago. I'm used to it now.


3 cheers , I love being alone.


----------



## Peytons torts (Dec 14, 2014)

I just took some Christmas pics yesterday of my babies!!!


----------



## kdub (Dec 14, 2014)

jaizei said:


>


Too bad Acey ain't in charge no more! ... best holiday movie for sure!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Look what I got at my Christmas staff party tonight
> View attachment 109824
> 
> But.....I already have these . So I probably have like 5 sets of salt & pepper shakers (different turtle ones too), that have never been used. I have so much turtle stuff it's ridiculous!! My point being is my mom collected her whole life of Christmas stuff & I have turtle & tortoise stuff . At least my stuff can be put out all year round !



How cute! I haven't ever saw any salt and pepper turtle ones in this area. Your people know you. lol


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2014)

puffy137 said:


> 3 cheers , I love being alone.



I have my time I like being alone (and with kids all grown up and a husband on the road, I get a bunch of that), but holidays are for being with those you love (ie that is SUPPOSE to be your family)


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2014)

Peyton, those are my kind of Christmas ornaments.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2014)

I heard that 72% of us will get a gift we do not like... and that it normally comes from our Grandparents.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2014)

The good news is that people are happiest on weekends and holidays. Christmas (despite the stress) ends up being the happiest day of the year (hmmm that sound got it right, huh)


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2014)

You know all those jingle bells you see around? Might be good to pick up a couple. Studies show those things help reduce stress something like 60%. It has to do with the vibrations.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 14, 2014)

Just wanted to share this  since I obviously love tortoises & turtles. This was a gift I bought for myself, it's my favorite animal & color & I work with primarily autistic individuals, that's what the puzzle pieces represent. Plus 10% of sales goes to Autism Speaks.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 14, 2014)

Some of my ornaments


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 14, 2014)

You do truly have the turtle bug!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Just wanted to share this  since I obviously love tortoises & turtles. This was a gift I bought for myself, it's my favorite animal & color & I work with primarily autistic individuals, that's what the puzzle pieces represent. Plus 10% of sales goes to Autism Speaks.
> View attachment 109881


That's a neat one!


----------



## Peytons torts (Dec 14, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Peyton, those are my kind of Christmas ornaments.


Thanks


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 15, 2014)

I just realized I never said I liked those other ornaments, too. Sorry I meant to say something.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah...those S. American tortoises are much worse than the African tortoises (who also don't know a cold season). If I left my YF outside I'd have to go find them amidst the thick foliage every night. So I have them blocked in. Harder on them, but much easier on these old knees and back.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 16, 2014)

I remember being a small child (so like 50 years ago) and going to my Grandmother's house for Christmas. I can still see the huge real tree they had set up in the front room and gifts under it, but I really don't remember opening them. All my mother's siblings and their families and my great aunts would come for the meal. There was a huge dining room table, but so many of us that the kids all ate in the kitchen. I remember sleeping under the table with their dog. lol I do remember one gift. It was a metal semi pulling a trailer loaded with plastic farm animals. I loved that set. I believe it's still boxed up somewhere around here.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 16, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...those S. American tortoises are much worse than the African tortoises (who also don't know a cold season). If I left my YF outside I'd have to go find them amidst the thick foliage every night. So I have them blocked in. Harder on them, but much easier on these old knees and back.



Something tells me I've posted this in the wrong thread???????


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

Cheer up! I got my Christmas sweater today and it's comfy!

This is my first Christmas out of the house, and my grandmother bought me my first ornament for my own tree.. It's a turtle.


----------



## kathyth (Dec 16, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I remember being a small child (so like 50 years ago) and going to my Grandmother's house for Christmas. I can still see the huge real tree they had set up in the front room and gifts under it, but I really don't remember opening them. All my mother's siblings and their families and my great aunts would come for the meal. There was a huge dining room table, but so many of us that the kids all ate in the kitchen. I remember sleeping under the table with their dog. lol I do remember one gift. It was a metal semi pulling a trailer loaded with plastic farm animals. I loved that set. I believe it's still boxed up somewhere around here.




I don't know if any memory can be so great, as being a child at Christmas and having the good fortune to come from a good family. The decorations, food, gatherings, presents, family, thoughts of Santa coming, watching Christmas movies, etc. As adults I would recapture this if I could!
I guess the good part is that we were able to experience Christma's like the one you mentioned, Jacqui. We are extremely lucky for these good memories.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello Sarah and everybody I'm eager to take some time and read through this whole thread. I am waist deep in Christmas as we speak. We've already celebrated the European holiday St. Nikolaus day and had a great time. Now, we are getting ready to celebrate full-blown Christmas EARLY-this Friday! We have to travel with the kids to our out of state children's hospital right around Christmas time, so we are doing our big celebration way early to allow the kids to enjoy their presents and relax a bit before we sweep them off for some minor torture I'm nearly there! I'm heading out to get goodies for Christmas stockings and supplies to send to school Christmas parties. Now, I have a few late nights of wrapping, preparation, and packing, but the kids are nearly ready to have a great and relaxing (early)Christmas. I am feeling very blessed this year! Our medical bills are half of what they were last year, our health is such a relief, and I love my faith and family so dearly.

Merry Early Christmas!!!



The kids on the morning of St. Nikolaus getting goodies out of their shoes...


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 17, 2014)

Beautiful family, and what a great relief when bills are slowly getting smaller.  Can't wait to start my own family and feel the joy you feel.


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 17, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Just wanted to share this  since I obviously love tortoises & turtles. This was a gift I bought for myself, it's my favorite animal & color & I work with primarily autistic individuals, that's what the puzzle pieces represent. Plus 10% of sales goes to Autism Speaks.
> View attachment 109881



Pandora?! Gosh I love my Pandora. I looooovee the idea of your charm, too.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 17, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> Pandora?! Gosh I love my Pandora. I looooovee the idea of your charm, too.


This charm is from Zales. And then I was bad today and bought another awesome charm from Fred Meyers. Pandora only has one turtle charm.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 17, 2014)

Look at all those homemade ornaments above a couple of posts! Love them. Did you make them?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 17, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Something tells me I've posted this in the wrong thread???????



I wondered, but wasn't going to say a thing, because we both know it could have been me who was just getting mixed up.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 17, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> This is my first Christmas out of the house, and my grandmother bought me my first ornament for my own tree.. It's a turtle.



How neat! Well congrats on your very first own tree.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 17, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello Sarah and everybody I'm eager to take some time and read through this whole thread. I am waist deep in Christmas as we speak. We've already celebrated the European holiday St. Nikolaus day and had a great time. Now, we are getting ready to celebrate full-blown Christmas EARLY-this Friday! We have to travel with the kids to our out of state children's hospital right around Christmas time, so we are doing our big celebration way early to allow the kids to enjoy their presents and relax a bit before we sweep them off for some minor torture I'm nearly there! I'm heading out to get goodies for Christmas stockings and supplies to send to school Christmas parties. Now, I have a few late nights of wrapping, preparation, and packing, but the kids are nearly ready to have a great and relaxing (early)Christmas. I am feeling very blessed this year! Our medical bills are half of what they were last year, our health is such a relief, and I love my faith and family so dearly.
> 
> Merry Early Christmas!!!
> View attachment 110413
> ...


Hehe! My mom does that.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 17, 2014)

Okay, folks! Today we started to make cookies. 
Two if the doughs (butter/roll out and pinwheel cookies) are refrigerating, and one has been baked (press cookies) 
I will be providing finished pics of the cookies themselves, and the recipes. 
I have to go get pics of the press trees, but I just wanted to let you know


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay, folks! Today we started to make cookies.
> Two if the doughs (butter/roll out and pinwheel cookies) are refrigerating, and one has been baked (press cookies)
> I will be providing finished pics of the cookies themselves, and the recipes.
> I have to go get pics of the press trees, but I just wanted to let you know


I should say that I ave this really weird phobia of dry things (like flour, dry rocks) and just thinking of (gosh!) of touching something dry and powdery, textureless is really *terrible*, so I do not actually mix any dough, I usually just bake and 'decorate' 
Alrighty! Press cookie trees and recipe-
Product-



(munch munch munch...)
And recipe (sorry, bit blurry!)-



Vanilla, not almond extract, it's better that way...
-I must mention that to make these you've got to have something like this-





-(although ours is ANCIENT [seriously, goes back a few mothers] and its screw down, not just a handle)
Pinwheel and roll out cookies refrigerating!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I should say that I ave this really weird phobia of dry things (like flour, dry rocks) and just thinking of (gosh!) of touching something dry and powdery, textureless is really *terrible*, so I do not actually mix any dough, I usually just bake and 'decorate'
> Alrighty! Press cookie trees and recipe-
> Product-
> 
> ...


You have a tactile issue LOL!! I hate to touch chalk!! I haven't make or baked anything in forever...like deserts. I use to do cupcakes ALL the time & then I just stopped. Maybe I should surprise everyone & do it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 17, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> You have a tactile issue LOL!! I hate to touch chalk!! I haven't make or baked anything in forever...like deserts. I use to do cupcakes ALL the time & then I just stopped. Maybe I should surprise everyone & do it.


Weird.  I never thought to look it up  Try cookies!  Press cookies are so easy... expect for the 9 cups of flour... (ghastly! ) 
And then you could enjoy the 'fruits of your hardwork', as they say


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Weird.  I never thought to look it up  Try cookies!  Press cookies are so easy... expect for the 9 cups of flour... (ghastly! )
> And then you could enjoy the 'fruits of your hardwork', as they say


I'd love to get one of those snazzy cookie machine things


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 18, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'd love to get one of those snazzy cookie machine things


No idea where ours came from  But you could probably find something similar at a place like BedBath&Beyond!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 19, 2014)

Pinwheel cookies! 
Product-


-so hallucinogenic 
Recipe-




-again, sorry for the blurs!
These are the BEST cookies EVER.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Pinwheel cookies!
> Product-
> View attachment 110661
> 
> ...


Can you type the recipe, I can't see some of it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 19, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Can you type the recipe, I can't see some of it.


Sure! One momemto..


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sure! One momemto..


Thank you; I'll try to make it in the vacation.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 110665


Thanks you again Delaney!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 19, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks you again Delaney!


You're welcome! I have 4 cookies left to post, so more are on the way!


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 19, 2014)

I just found this thread"" i feel like I have been missing out!! I loved reading all the posts! We love xmas in our house. I baked like 12 loaves of an awesome blueberry struesel bread that my friends rave about and I don't even have one for my own household! I guess I need to make more! I also tried a new recipe for fluffernutter chocolate chip bars! So easy and yummy! 
@Delaney I never had success with my cookie press. I saved your recipe. By the way Delaney is my daughters name!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 19, 2014)

One of our family favorites is a pinwheel cookie, but not exactly like yours. I remember as a child (okay so I still do it) taking those cookies and eating the row of green off, then going for the row of red or white (whichever was next), and eating the cookie row by row. 

My Mother's favorite was like the pinwheel, but instead of a second dough color, that layer was a jello (not made silly, the dry straight from the box jello)


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 19, 2014)

Momof4 said:


> I just found this thread"" i feel like I have been missing out!! I loved reading all the posts! We love xmas in our house. I baked like 12 loaves of an awesome blueberry struesel bread that my friends rave about and I don't even have one for my own household! I guess I need to make more! I also tried a new recipe for fluffernutter chocolate chip bars! So easy and yummy!
> @Delaney I never had success with my cookie press. I saved your recipe. By the way Delaney is my daughters name!



Does the bread use frozen blueberries? *asks the person who has four large bags of them frozen up in the freezer*


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 19, 2014)

@Jacqui Yes, I use frozen and run hot water over them so they don't slow the cooking down in the middle of the bread.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 19, 2014)

I think the secret is the cup of sour cream and the topping you bake on top.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 19, 2014)

Momof4 said:


> @Jacqui Yes, I use frozen and run hot water over them so they don't slow the cooking down in the middle of the bread.



Will you share your recipe with us?


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, i need to grab the kids from school and figure out how to post pics again! Its been awhile. I may need to type it up .


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2014)

It's nice to share recipes with each other. My Mom made us all promise to never share her recipes, but my sister and I sneaked a few out for cookbooks along the way.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2014)

I was thinking about presents I have gotten through the years and one really stands out in my memory. It was when I was a child, maybe like 5th grade. That was when I was getting into fish. We had a couple of fish bowls, but I wanted an aquarium. I think I bugged my Mom as much about getting a tank, as I did about that pony I never got. Now in my childish mind, I saw this huge tank all beautifully set up. As a child, I also never took into consideration how tight money was in the house. Looking back, I am not sure how my Mother managed it, but she did get me an aquarium. It was only 10 gallons, but it made me so very happy. It's sorta funny to realize how much that one tank meant, as I look around at all the ones I have now and had almost worthless I think of a ten gallon being. Still that tank holds a strong place in my mind this time of year.

What gift or gifts meant a lot to you as a child?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 20, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I was thinking about presents I have gotten through the years and one really stands out in my memory. It was when I was a child, maybe like 5th grade. That was when I was getting into fish. We had a couple of fish bowls, but I wanted an aquarium. I think I bugged my Mom as much about getting a tank, as I did about that pony I never got. Now in my childish mind, I saw this huge tank all beautifully set up. As a child, I also never took into consideration how tight money was in the house. Looking back, I am not sure how my Mother managed it, but she did get me an aquarium. It was only 10 gallons, but it made me so very happy. It's sorta funny to realize how much that one tank meant, as I look around at all the ones I have now and had almost worthless I think of a ten gallon being. Still that tank holds a strong place in my mind this time of year.
> 
> What gift or gifts meant a lot to you as a child?


When I was 11, (this was actually before I had any reptiles!) My mom got me this beautiful necklace with a crystal tortoise on it.
She said that toys had lost value to me, and she wanted to give me something that would last forever (I mean, it's REALLY nice) And though I hate jewelry (I don't have pierced ears ) I wore it everyday for 3 years, until I accidentally dropped it into the river here, and I was way more careful with after that. 
This necklace means so much to me because my mom tries not to encourage reptiles in my world, but she really embraced it.
When she was 10, her mom had a severe heart attack and dies a few weeks later, and she gave my mom this white gold cross (no chain, my mom got one) and she wears it everyday... everyday for over 30 years. 
EDIT-


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's another one.  So our mailman 'Mr Kevin' had been our mailman for years. My family were on great terms with him, and we give gifts and say hi... and it wasn't really a big deal for a long time, it was just sort of 'neutral', you know? And then two years ago for Christmas, he gave us this glass heart ornament (the kind that looks like lace) and then just after New Years, he died. Every year it hangs on the tree, but it means a lot!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay! Here is the BEST looking cookie EVER-
Product-


-ps, it's a walnut cluster...
Recipe-




-it looks soooo great! And the dough is just even better  but it tastes sooo good! Very dry.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 20, 2014)

@Yellow Turtle01 If I email you the blueberry streusel bread will you post for me? I had to retype it and my kid had a 8am soccer tourney and I was gone all day. I don't have time to figure out posting pics today. You can PM me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 20, 2014)

i remember back in the day when i believed i santa christmas was so fun, i was ways got up at 5 i the morning and ran to the tree. but now it seems so boring i miss those days.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 20, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i remember back in the day when i believed i santa christmas was so fun, i was ways got up at 5 i the morning and ran to the tree. but now it seems so boring i miss those days.


Nowadays, I despise the idea of santa... it's just cruel... IMHO...
See, Nick, memories are importent


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nick... are you stalking? I told you, I never stalked you!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 20, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nick... are you stalking? I told you, I never stalked you!


I'm just creeping around the tortoise forums.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 20, 2014)

That made me laugh, that's funny!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 21, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I'm just creeping around the tortoise forums.


Gotta love skulking.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 22, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> When I was 11, (this was actually before I had any reptiles!) My mom got me this beautiful necklace with a crystal tortoise on it.
> She said that toys had lost value to me, and she wanted to give me something that would last forever (I mean, it's REALLY nice) And though I hate jewelry (I don't have pierced ears ) I wore it everyday for 3 years, until I accidentally dropped it into the river here, and I was way more careful with after that.
> This necklace means so much to me because my mom tries not to encourage reptiles in my world, but she really embraced it.
> When she was 10, her mom had a severe heart attack and dies a few weeks later, and she gave my mom this white gold cross (no chain, my mom got one) and she wears it everyday... everyday for over 30 years.



Wonderful memory you shared with us. Sorry you lost it, but perhaps someday it will magically be found.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 22, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i remember back in the day when i believed i santa christmas was so fun, i was ways got up at 5 i the morning and ran to the tree. but now it seems so boring i miss those days.



As you age, the holidays take on new and different meanings.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 23, 2014)

*WHAT??!!!*​*No pictures of cookies or candy for me to drool over????????????????*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 24, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> *WHAT??!!!*​*No pictures of cookies or candy for me to drool over????????????????*


sorry!  Ah... now I understand your question! I'll have some today


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 24, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> *WHAT??!!!*​*No pictures of cookies or candy for me to drool over????????????????*


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Holiday ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 24, 2014)

I can't wait to share with you a present I got from my boss!!!!! It's so cute! I'm just not home!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 24, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> I can't wait to share with you a present I got from my boss!!!!! It's so cute! I'm just not home!!!!


Did he get you a tortoise?????


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 24, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 111341


But they're so innocent!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 24, 2014)

I found some winter articles- 
http://www.livescience.com/49242-odds-for-white-christmas-weather-map.html
http://www.livescience.com/31193-images-beauty-nature-snowflakes-close.html
-Unbelievable that you guys westward (you know who you are! )have a higher chance of snow than the east side!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 24, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Did he get you a tortoise?????


Hehe nope... But....the hubby said he will buy me a tortoise or two for a Xmas gift  I have a VERY special person I will be contacting on that one......


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 24, 2014)

Music always played a big part of our Christmas season. Growing up I recall each year my Mom would go to Goodyear and buy their record album of holiday songs each year (plus another album she would buy). From Thanksgiving meal until the end of Christmas, holiday songs were played. After I was grown, she got a small player and started collecting the CDs.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 24, 2014)

Is there a holiday song that you love? I have two Feliz Navidad is my all time favorite with Drummer Boy following closely.


----------



## peasinapod (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy christmas to everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't know about favorite songs, but I LOVE Christmas movies (excluding "It's a Wonderful Life", I hate that one). I love all the new feel good Christmas movies that they show on cable this time of year.

And I must admit that there are three threads on the forum that are my favorites - this one, naturally, the gardening thread and the chat thread. I've gotten to know those people through their posts and I really enjoy reading them.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 24, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Is there a holiday song that you love? I have two Feliz Navidad is my all time favorite with Drummer Boy following closely.


If I had the whole TSO collection, I'd be happy with those on repeat


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 24, 2014)

My boss got a pillow made of my tortoises  too cool! That's a unique gift!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 24, 2014)

Too bad Flapjack got cut off to the right there


----------



## christinaland128 (Dec 24, 2014)

have a fantastic Christmas everyone! I'm excited to see my kids open their new 3D printer! (This thing... http://printm3d.com/themicro/) we're totally going to print out mini plastic Tort figures!


----------



## jaizei (Dec 24, 2014)

christinaland128 said:


> I'm excited to see my kids open their new 3D printer! (This thing... http://printm3d.com/themicro/) we're totally going to print out mini plastic Tort figures!



I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 25, 2014)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!


Have a WONDERFUL day. I won't be here much  but I'm sure I'll be back!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 25, 2014)

@Jacqui!
MerrymerrymerryMERRY christmas to YOU!


----------



## kball (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas. I hope I'm the only one sick.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Everyone!!​


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas! May this be a holy holiday filled with peace and happiness. May all Christians be safe on this day, especially those in Syria and Iraq:


_Photo via AP_


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm a little more than an hour away from the city, here for the weekend. I'm sitting by the fire, drinking tea.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!

I'm cooking a turkey for dinner and in my search for tips, found this! @Cowboy_Ken is this yours??? LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 25, 2014)

On my way, Heather !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 25, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i remember back in the day when i believed i santa christmas was so fun, i was ways got up at 5 i the morning and ran to the tree. but now it seems so boring i miss those days.


RST
In 5-10 years you will start to remember Santa and all the fun will be made by you when you have children , and it will start all over with your grand children and each time it will get to be more fun . Merry Christmas many more times !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 25, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> RST
> In 5-10 years you will start to remember Santa and all the fun will be made by you when you have children , and it will start all over with your grand children and each time it will get to be more fun . Merry Christmas many more times !


i don't want children...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 25, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't want children...


You might meet a girl that's smarter then you and knows what you want


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Jacqui (Dec 26, 2014)

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 111499
> Merry Christmas!


I love this picture!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 26, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 111562



 I need to steal...ummm borrow this picture....


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 26, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Merry Christmas, Everyone!!​


Yum hot chocolate! I have a new addiction ** It's McDonald's white hot chocolate.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 26, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> My boss got a pillow made of my tortoises  too cool! That's a unique gift!!



What a great boss and wonderful gift!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 26, 2014)

Go ahead and take the tort ( Christmas ) my daughter sent it to me it wouldn't let me copie it so I took s pict of it and cropped it ! So please you can take and enjoy it as I have !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 26, 2014)

Momof4 said:


> @Yellow Turtle01 If I email you the blueberry streusel bread will you post for me? I had to retype it and my kid had a 8am soccer tourney and I was gone all day. I don't have time to figure out posting pics today. You can PM me.


Momof4, did you send me your recipe? I'm very sorry if you have! I'm one of those people who never checks their email  
I'll go have a looksie. 
I'm very sorry about that!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 26, 2014)

2 cups flour

1-1/2 tsp baking powder

1/2 tsp baking soda

1/2 tsp salt

1 stick butter

1-1/4 sugar

1tsp vanilla

2 large eggs

8 oz sour cream

1-1/2c frozen or fresh blueberries- I use 2 cups- Defrost frozen berries.



STREUSEL Topping

1/4 cup flour

1/4 cup brown sugar

1/4 cup chopped pecans or walnuts

1/8 tsp cinnamon

2 TBS butter



Preheat oven 350. Grease and dust flour in 2 aluminum loaf pans. In medium bowl mix flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt. In large bowl add soften butter and beat. Add sugar beat and vanilla beat. Add eggs one at a time and beat after each egg. Then add flour mixture alternately with sour cream, beginning with flour and ending with flour.

Fold in blueberries and even divide mixture between 2 pans. Make streusel in small bowl. I use really soft almost melted butter and add the rest of ingredients. Spoon topping over batter evenly. Bake 1 hour 10 min or until tooth pick is clean. When cool, loosen pans and remove bread. Enjoy!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 26, 2014)

(Momof4's really delicious bread) 
I'm sorry again!


----------



## jaizei (Dec 26, 2014)

I may need to buy an oven so I can bake cookies.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 26, 2014)

jaizei said:


> I may need to buy an oven so I can bake cookies.



...and all this time I thought you lived in the forest and lured young children to your cabin so you could put them into your oven!

(Children's stories are pretty gruesome, aren't they?)


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 26, 2014)

@Yellow Turtle01 
Thank you for posting it! I made 14 loaves to give out this xmas!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 26, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> What a great boss and wonderful gift!!


Yeah she's pretty good to me, I suppose it's because I work with her autistic daughter and I'm a therapist at her clinic.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 26, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 111562


I sent that same pic to many people via text messages yesterday, it was too cute!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 27, 2014)

jaizei said:


> I may need to buy an oven so I can bake cookies.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 27, 2014)

Momof4 said:


> @Yellow Turtle01
> Thank you for posting it! I made 14 loaves to give out this xmas!


Wow! That's a lot, but I'm sure it's tasty 
Your welcome! I do apologize for the lateness!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hahaha, thinking of giving out 14 loaves of your blueberry bread make me think of out lemon bread. 
It looks like to most terrible thing ever, because it's nasty mustard color and it has little dots for the poppies, but it's actually tasty
It's got this topping of PURE sugar and some lemon to make it liquid, and a lot of out friends are on that 'gluten free, no sugar' train and it's so funny because they love the bread... but the toppping the most


----------



## jaizei (Dec 27, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



They just don't come out the same with a microwave.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 27, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hahaha, thinking of giving out 14 loaves of your blueberry bread make me think of out lemon bread.
> It looks like to most terrible thing ever, because it's nasty mustard color and it has little dots for the poppies, but it's actually tasty
> It's got this topping of PURE sugar and some lemon to make it liquid, and a lot of out friends are on that 'gluten free, no sugar' train and it's so funny because they love the bread... but the toppping the most


And where is this recipe?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 27, 2014)

jaizei said:


> I may need to buy an oven so I can bake cookies.



Or either borrow somebody else's oven or get them to make them for you.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 27, 2014)

jaizei said:


> They just don't come out the same with a microwave.



No they don't, but some of those little toaster oven types can bake pretty good. Just have to get the size you need.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 27, 2014)

jaizei said:


> They just don't come out the same with a microwave.


That's right, they come out better


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 27, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> And where is this recipe?


Hmmm... should have though of that 
Okay, lemon bread recipe coming up!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 28, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hmmm... should have though of that
> Okay, lemon bread recipe coming up!



Promises promises!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 28, 2014)

The book is in the attic (my mom's got that recipe so memorized ) and I have to go up there to get a tablecloth for tonight anyway...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2014)

Well, tomorrow I'll be eating the last of my turkey soup (from thanksgiving) for lunch. I made it different this time, as I added cream at the end to make it a creamy soup. Eaten with really fresh french bread it's the bomb!!

I'm still waiting on the lemon thing recipe. I love lemon things!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 31, 2014)

You sure made that soup last a long time.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> You sure made that soup last a long time.



Well, when you boil the turkey carcass it doesn't just make a little can-sized bowl of soup. It makes enough to feed an army. I eat some then put the rest in the freezer.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 2, 2015)

I give my turkey carcass to the cats. I am not one for turkey soup.


----------

